# TWISP OKTA MOD | DESIGN OVERVIEW



## HPBotha (8/12/17)

The newest addition to the Orange by Twisp range is our advanced user’s MOD. We understand that not many advanced vapers take advantage of our Vega family of Mod’s great features like smart tank functionality and the Smart Boost controll it provides. What advanced vapers love is tinkering, tweaking your build, tweaking your mod’s settings and customising your vaping experience. 

At Twisp our aim is to offer a great alternative to smoking, and we understand that in the process you grow to love the options that vaping opens up. The vaping enthusiast takes particular pride in their vaping prowess and their ability to control that experience. The Vega family, aimed at the beginner to intermediary user, focuses on giving our clients the simplest method to get the most out of their Smart Tanks. The user interface changes when a smart tank is attached and automatically the Vega configure its power bands to reflect the best power band to use with their tanks. 

The Okta mod foregoes the smart tank function, and opens up all its advanced features for tinkering and tweaking. This includes full support for Temperature Control, Temperature Curve control, Wattage Curve control and bypass modes. Smart Atomizer Recognition can be switched off, and virtually every setting of the Mod is customizable. We put the power in your hands!
​From a design point of view we have maintained the visual cues from our Orange by Twisp range, and kept the 5000mah battery as small as possible. The stealthy matte finish on the top lends a special hue to the mod, and large power button makes for easy firing. We retained our Orange OLED screen that is easy to read and understand. 
Features:
*Design*: 
Very portable and sleek make it suitable for many. Smaller and more compact than other mods offering the same power and battery capacity. 

*Power 120W*:
High power tanks can now be supported, with a maximum of 120 W. Extra power on hand also makes performance at lower wattages even more controlled and improved. 

*Large Battery Capacity*:
Built in 5000 mAh power in reserve is double that of the Vega, and a considerably more than the Vega mini. The Okta MOD offers by far the most battery headroom on any of our Twisp 510 batteries. 

*Intelligent*:
Simple, clean user interface. The advanced nature of the Okta Mod foregoes the familiar Twisp Vega UI, and is meant for more advanced users wanting to do their own thing. Ideal upgrade Mod for any user.

Incorporating 6 Modes of Power Control. Users can also select Curve Control modes which allow for 100% custom control and fine tuning their vape from the start. As an advanced feature the Okta can also intelligently adjust initial power levels to best match the Atomizer that is attached.
Advanced Electronics:
A new advanced chipset dedicated to accurate resistance measuring and automatic starting power adjustment for any 510 tank.
Better power delivery creates better flavor and vape performance. With the increase in accuracy we are able to extend coil longevity.

Accurate coil resistance measuring and Automatic suitable Power setting.
Stable power delivery.
Better flavour and vape performance
Better coil longevity
Puff Counter
*Custom Curve Modes*:
Customize power delivery through a user defined power curve editor - similar to the advanced Boost control in the Vega family. The Okta Curve mode allows users to set their current power output manually in 0.5sec intervals. vs dynamic power adjustment on 5 preset curve designs in the Vega family. 

*Premium build*:
Die cast alloy body with durable PVD coatings, each Okta mod is manufactured to our exacting standards with critical attention to detail given priority in manufacture.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (8/1/18)

I think it looks cool and would want to try it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (9/1/18)

I have one of these and I must say I'm really impressed by the battery life I get from something with such a small form factor.

You are restricted to 22mm tanks of you want to avoid overhang though. But with a short tank on this mod you end up with a really hot looking setup.

Good job by Twisp!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (9/1/18)

how robust is it @stosta.will it last on a construction site


----------

